# Rockford Fosgate P600X4 speaker wire terminal repair



## cghorr01 (Jun 17, 2021)

Working on finishing up my install and came to an impasse with my 4 channel amp. The front right channel, the positive captive c clamp terminal is messed up ( basically, it doesn't engage with the screw). It's a brand new amp, so I'm sure Rockford will warranty it, but is this a user serviceable part? I haven't taken it apart, as I didn't want to risk voiding the warranty, but if it's a simple fix I'll just tear it apart and fix it rather than sending it back. All the others are perfectly fine though? Weird. 

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------

